# Mk + cjc dac



## Deltz123 (Jan 13, 2019)

Apperently this combo should give Some high igf peaks.
I might try it soon at 10-25mg mk and 1-2mg cjc dac per week.

Someone that has tried this?


----------



## odin (Jan 19, 2019)

Deltz123 said:


> Apperently this combo should give Some high igf peaks.
> I might try it soon at 10-25mg mk and 1-2mg cjc dac per week.
> 
> Someone that has tried this?



I have tried the combo. It's great and will cause a big gh output. I think hgh combined with mk is even better. If you are going to run cjc dac I would dose it at least 2.5mg (per week) and 5mg would be better. MK is very strong and 10-25mg is what I use during most cycles.


----------



## Deltz123 (Jan 19, 2019)

odin said:


> I have tried the combo. It's great and will cause a big gh output. I think hgh combined with mk is even better. If you are going to run cjc dac I would dose it at least 2.5mg (per week) and 5mg would be better. MK is very strong and 10-25mg is what I use during most cycles.



Thanks for the reply!

Sounds good, I like mk for the fullness and apetite I Get from it. I usually use it in all my bulk cycles.

Would 2,5mg of cjc dac be the 'minimum'?


----------



## odin (Jan 20, 2019)

Deltz123 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Sounds good, I like mk for the fullness and apetite I Get from it. I usually use it in all my bulk cycles.
> 
> Would 2,5mg of cjc dac be the 'minimum'?



I believe so. I wrote 2.5mg as it's half of most vials. 1mg would still have an effect but you want 2mg or over. I have read about people using very high doses but I think it's overkill. If you can afford it 5mg per week should be good and what I tried last time I used it. If you are using mk with it then you don't need a very high dose so go with 2.5mg as that is enough for good results. I also use mk with all my bulk cycles.


----------



## M4jeste (Mar 30, 2019)

odin said:


> I have tried the combo. It's great and will cause a big gh output. I think hgh combined with mk is even better. If you are going to run cjc dac I would dose it at least 2.5mg (per week) and 5mg would be better. MK is very strong and 10-25mg is what I use during most cycles.



I'm doing the testprop, mk677, and the peptide loop. I have 10 vials cjc1295dac and ipamorelin in my hand. Mk677 at 1000mg. How can I use it most efficiently?
I also heard that cjc1295dac damaged the pineal gland. is this true?


----------



## squatster (Mar 31, 2019)

M4jeste said:


> I'm doing the testprop, mk677, and the peptide loop. I have 10 vials cjc1295dac and ipamorelin in my hand. Mk677 at 1000mg. How can I use it most efficiently?
> I also heard that cjc1295dac damaged the pineal gland. is this true?


Maybie that's why I can't sleep any more


----------



## M4jeste (Mar 31, 2019)

squatster said:


> Maybie that's why I can't sleep any more



really? how long and what dose did you use?


----------



## Dogslime (Jun 25, 2019)

Been doing cjc1295 dac 4mg/week and 25mg mk everynight. Huperzine A 4xday


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 2, 2019)

Dogslime said:


> Been doing cjc1295 dac 4mg/week and 25mg mk everynight. Huperzine A 4xday



I couldn't begin to imagine what your hunger is like. I couldn't stop eating on that combo.


----------



## Dogslime (Jul 2, 2019)

Doesn't seem to effect my hunger much. Metabolism is high so always always eating a lot tho


----------



## Smack (Jul 3, 2019)

Dogslime said:


> Been doing cjc1295 dac 4mg/week and 25mg mk everynight. Huperzine A 4xday



How have your results been so far?


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 3, 2019)

Dogslime said:


> Doesn't seem to effect my hunger much. Metabolism is high so always always eating a lot tho



Using the MK677 itself made me the hungriest I have ever been in my life. Almost to the point of a panic hunger is how I would describe it. To the point of being scary.


----------



## Dogslime (Jul 4, 2019)

Smack said:


> How have your results been so far?



Excellent. As usual I have dieting/gear/supps all going so it's hard to say exactly but the synergism of everything has me at 8% bf and aside from a weekend fast and my cardio which was 5x a week has dropped to 2 at most, then it must be doing something because Im only on my somewhat healthy eating style (had 2 double cheesburgers (MCD's) as my post workout the other day)


----------



## Dogslime (Jul 4, 2019)

ASHOP said:


> Using the MK677 itself made me the hungriest I have ever been in my life. Almost to the point of a panic hunger is how I would describe it. To the point of being scary.



Im thinking this is because of ghrelin and I think MJ increases ghrelin and daily smokers such as myself lose the "munchies" I think this carries over to the MK as it has never noticeably increased my hunger


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 5, 2019)

Dogslime said:


> Im thinking this is because of ghrelin and I think MJ increases ghrelin and daily smokers such as myself lose the "munchies" I think this carries over to the MK as it has never noticeably increased my hunger



Yes the hunger is from GHRELIN increase. Guess I'm just surprised you have had no increased hunger since it is so pronounced. I've had clients call me in a complete panic going through a food binge.


----------



## M4jeste (Jul 7, 2019)

ASHOP said:


> Using the MK677 itself made me the hungriest I have ever been in my life. Almost to the point of a panic hunger is how I would describe it. To the point of being scary.



I didn't feel so hungry. I used CJC1295 DAC and IPA. total 12mg+12mg. It ended 5 weeks ago. My currently IGF test result: IGF: 3.5 - 7.6 Result: *3.4*


----------



## Smack (Jul 8, 2019)

Dogslime said:


> Excellent. As usual I have dieting/gear/supps all going so it's hard to say exactly but the synergism of everything has me at 8% bf and aside from a weekend fast and my cardio which was 5x a week has dropped to 2 at most, then it must be doing something because Im only on my somewhat healthy eating style (had 2 double cheesburgers (MCD's) as my post workout the other day)



Glad to hear. I have some DAC laying around I might use. Can't imagine that on top of the 25mg MK though. I would be sleeping 20 hours a day lol


----------



## Dogslime (Jul 10, 2019)

Smack said:


> Glad to hear. I have some DAC laying around I might use. Can't imagine that on top of the 25mg MK though. I would be sleeping 20 hours a day lol



THIS is a problem, hunger is not, yes I have been tired a lot for sure... REALLY need the benefits of growth (for legit health concerns not just looks) tho and low on money so this seems like the best option. Also running TB500 and the mk is mixed with 250 BPC. So I gotta nice healing combo going


----------

